
How to Sell a $300 Chocolate Bar - IntronExon
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/expensive-chocolate-ecuador-toak
======
Finnucane
THe article suggests that Toth is pricing the product at such a high price
point because it's very laboe intensive production (or at least, Toth claims
it is), so one wonders how much of that money is actually going back to
Ecuador.

